# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صور القلعة الحمراء ,,, 9 يونيو 2010 م

## Deimos

*









*

----------


## Deimos

*








*

----------


## Deimos

*








*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما شاء الله
تبارك الله
عظمة في كل حاجة والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكور يا عزو يا رائع ، لو سمحت صور المرمى الجنوبي لانو ان شاء الله ح يكون فيهو ضرب شديد للجماعة ،!
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ما شاء الله عين الحسود فيها عود
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*ماشاء الله ولا قوة ألا بالله اللهم أحفظنا يارب
قولوا: يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عظمة والله شوف جنس البزخ دا 

يارشاشات يا قواصات اتفرجو وقولو يالطيف 

*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*ما شاء الله عين الحسود فيها عود
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله


ما  شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله

ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة وبس
                        	*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله جمال ما عادى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله عظمة زي العظمة المريخ التاريخ 


تخريمة

براحة علي الناي ديل يوم والله بتكتلو ليكم غواصة انتو هههههههههه























ولا اقول ليكم اكتلو اصلو ما فيو فايدة 



















ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عظمة يالمريخ هيبة يا النجمة
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله عيني بااااااااااااااارده
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*ما شاء الله ...

وبالجد 
واحشني يا إستاد الزعيم ...
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*أعوز بالله من شر ماخلق ومن شر كل حاسداً
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله عينى بارده
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

ما شاء الله
تبارك الله
عظمة في كل حاجة والحمد لله



ده المريخ ده التاريخ ده الحاضر والمستقبل بإذن الله ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

مشكور يا عزو يا رائع ، لو سمحت صور المرمى الجنوبي لانو ان شاء الله ح يكون فيهو ضرب شديد للجماعة ،!



يديك العافية ياغالي ...  كلامك ده كان تقولو بالتلفون كان صورناها ليك خصيصاً
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ما شاء الله عين الحسود فيها عود



عين الحسود فيها عود ده كان زمان ,,, أسي المثل بقول عين الحسود فيها حديدة مشرشرة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

شكرا علي المجهود



لا شكر علي واجب ... الله يديك العافية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

ماشاء الله ولا قوة ألا بالله اللهم أحفظنا يارب
قولوا: يا لطيف



ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... يالطيف ,,,
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

عظمة والله شوف جنس البزخ دا 

يارشاشات يا قواصات اتفرجو وقولو يالطيف 




دي غرفة واحدو يا مجدي ماشاء الله تبارك الله عندنا غرفتين زي دي ...
وقولو ما شاء الله
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*ماشاء الله ...ماشاء الله عين الجلفوط فيها وارغوووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

براحة علي الناي ديل يوم والله بتكتلو ليكم غواصة انتو هههههههههه

ولا اقول ليكم اكتلو اصلو ما فيو فايدة 

ههههههههه




الكتل يوم الخميس مرتين إن شاء الله ,,,

الرشاشات يخشوا الرد كسل يموتوا من الغيظ والحسرة ويموتوا تــــــــاني من الغلب الحــــــــــــــــــــــــار ... :a045:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً لكل من مر علي البوست ,,,

*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عادل

*ماشاءالله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*ماشاء الله هيبه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*روعة وجمالها فريد
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله


ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله

ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله




ربنا يحفظنا من عين الحاسدين يارب
وربنا يجزيك بيها خير
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مشاء الله  وتبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ما شاء الله ...تسر الناظرين
                        	*

----------


## طارق مريخ

*الله الله الله علي جمال القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــاشاء لله تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله
*

----------


## تينا

*والله جميل بس قولو ماشاالله
                        	*

----------


## abubkr1992

*سلمت يداك تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------

